# MacBook Repair or Replace?



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Folks....

My Rev A MacBook (white) is showing the discoloration on the palmrests and has every so often unexpectedly shutdown on me and now I've noticed that when on battery the screen doesn't turn off it just starts to flicker.

We got the MacBook last summer so it is still under Applecare. Does anyone know if they will repair or replace it? Are the replacement machines new MacBooks or referbs?

Also, we didn't register the machine when we bought it (but have all the emails from the Apple Store as we bought it online)... does that affect Applecare at all?

I really love the MacBook, however all these little things are starting to become a big pain.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

My experience has been they will repair first, then replace. But if you whine long and hard enough (and if you've had previous work done on it), you'll get a replacement.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if the different problems will count as separate incidents. You might in some cases be better off asking for one fix at a time. For example, successive major problems like logic board failures (3, but sometimes 2 if you have had other problems) will get you a new replacement.

The discoloration problems will only get you a replacement part. The shutdown and flickering may be the same problem, may not.

In any case, you deserve a perfectly functional computer and should get these things fixed. Don't count on a replacement so you won't be disappointed; they'll probably just replace parts for now.

As a cautionary tale, I found the care taken with a laptop fix at Yorkdale to be insufficient, although all the problems with my iBook were fixed: they stacked the laptops in shelving behind the genius desk when waiting for return, with no protection, so it got scratched to hell. Fortunately (depending on how you look at it) as AppleCare by phone had already offered a replacement with a new MacBook, so the damage to the iBook was moot.

Which raises another point: the stores are more likely to fix; telephone support is more likely, at the appropriate stage, to replace with new (the former is Apple U.S., the latter Apple Canada, I think). But only after successive major failures.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

What NBiBooker said. You'd have to get it repaired first. I think if its repaired more that 4 times you can gt a replacement.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Take it to Apple and they fix/replace it for you no problem. 
I also have a Rev A MacBook and been checking out the discussion section on the Apple site frequently. The problems that you have are common with Rev A MacBooks which Apple will fix without a penny from your pocked. 

The discoloration effected many earlier models and Apple will replace the case. Also sounds like you have the "random shutdown" issue that effected A LOT of Rev A macbooks. Apple will replace the logic board for you or give you a replacement. 

No worries; just take it to Apple.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Da_jonesy, I had two of those problems with my Macbook and I got both of them repaired at no cost and at the same time. I've had three or four random shutdowns even though I've updated the firmware which was supposed to fix it. Also, the right palmrest of my Black Macbook developed a crack where the side and the top meet. The Apple Store replaced both the logic board and the top case in about 4 days flat. Not only that, but coincdentally (or suspiciously) my battery died during this repair, so I received a new battery on top of those repairs.

In your case, since you're not close to an Apple Store, call up Applecare and they'll send you a box to send your computer back. The white Macbook palmrest discolouration is a known issue, along with the random shutdowns, that there won't be a problem in getting both things fixed with no questions asked.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

OK... Just got off the phone with Apple Support and they were not very helpful. They weren't willing to take the MacBook in directly and looks like I have to take it into an authorized dealer. Since I don't trust any of the ones they mentioned that were close to me I'll have to drive up to Toronto and take it into an Apple Store.

I've never done this before... Do I need to book an appointment? Are any of the stores better than the others? However mentioned that YorkDale wasn't very good... so my options are the Eatons Center and Sherway Gardens... anyone have any thoughts on either place?

About how long should it take for a top case replacement and logic board repair? Is there anything I should watch out for in terms of busted case parts, etc... coming back my way?

PS... Just called the Eaton's Apple Store and the person on the phone was MUCH more helpful than the person on the Applecare line.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Things just went from bad to worse...

Now the MacBook won't start up. I'm just heading out the door to take this puppy to the Apple Store. Anyone else have issues this bad with their MacBook?


----------



## Evan Holt (Mar 8, 2002)

Your issues should be resolved with two quick fixes.

Apple SMC Firmware Update
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbooksmcfirmwareupdate11.html

should fix the random shutting down.

Also take your Macbook to your local Authroized Repair facility and they should replace both the palmrest and the bezel for you (and install the firmware update if you haven't done so yourself or don't feel comfortable doing it. It might take them a day or two to get the new palmrest in stock however.

Hope that helps.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> OK... Just got off the phone with Apple Support and they were not very helpful. They weren't willing to take the MacBook in directly and looks like I have to take it into an authorized dealer. Since I don't trust any of the ones they mentioned that were close to me I'll have to drive up to Toronto and take it into an Apple Store.
> 
> I've never done this before... Do I need to book an appointment? Are any of the stores better than the others? However mentioned that YorkDale wasn't very good... so my options are the Eatons Center and Sherway Gardens... anyone have any thoughts on either place?
> 
> ...


1) "Apple" can't take your machine in directly. It's not like they have a big "we fix it" shop where people can send their computers. That's what authorized repair shops are for.

2) You have more options than Sherway, Yorkdale, and the Eaton Centre. CPUsed, Carbon Computing, and Computer Systems Centre are all Apple Authorized repair centres, and I can gaurantee, they will be less crazy than a mall store.

3) Talk to the service tech wherever you take it. Some components they have to send back to Apple. Some they just scrap. Typically, users do NOT get the broken parts back when the unit is in warranty. Turnaround shouldn't be more than a couple of weeks (unless parts availability is scarce - that's an Apple issue).


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

i went through 3 logic board replacements from AppleCare with my old G3 900 ibook... never once did they say anything about replacing my ibook


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

"It's Dead Jim"

Took it in this morning. They are replacing the Logic Board, Top cover and Bezel. All in all they made the experience painless. I booked an appointment with the concierge service and when I arrived I saw my name up on top of the list. The young lady working the Genius Bar was quite happy that I had already done all the tests that she would have done (ie. reseting the PRAM and PMU, etc.).

As for my past experience... When I've had issues in the past (ie. my 17" Apple Studio Display) Apple has sent me a shipping box and pre-filled waybill to ship the monitor to their repair depot (so I don't know what you are talking about GuyToronto).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, it's almost like they knew you were coming in...



da_jonesy said:


> "It's Dead Jim"
> 
> Took it in this morning. They are replacing the Logic Board, Top cover and Bezel. All in all they made the experience painless. I booked an appointment with the concierge service and when I arrived I saw my name up on top of the list. The young lady working the Genius Bar was quite happy that I had already done all the tests that she would have done (ie. reseting the PRAM and PMU, etc.).
> 
> As for my past experience... When I've had issues in the past (ie. my 17" Apple Studio Display) Apple has sent me a shipping box and pre-filled waybill to ship the monitor to their repair depot (so I don't know what you are talking about GuyToronto).


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

5 days later I have my MacBook back... sigh. Thankfully I had the old IBook G4 to fall back on last week.

New Bezel, Palm Rest/Trackpad, and last but not least a new Logic Board.

I seems quicker, although that could be because I've been using an iBook for the past couple of days.


----------

